# For individuals EXTREMELY sensitive to stimulants (caffeine, Ephedra, norephrine etc)



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 10, 2007)

What fat burner would you recommend for the extremely sensitive individuals??

I've got my diet & exercise routine in check and just wanna add a fat burner  to SUPPLEMENT my diet and exercise

-tried Venom and was ok for the first 5 days and then I started getting the jitters
-I've tried hydroxycut and got the same thing
-I tried ECA and though I was going to die..lol

Any ideas?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> What fat burner would you recommend for the extremely sensitive individuals??
> 
> I've got my diet & exercise routine in check and just wanna add a fat burner  to SUPPLEMENT my diet and exercise
> 
> ...



Actually, Rob's Herbal Burn is very mild on the stimulant side. Typically I'm a raving lunatic on fat burners, but Herbal Burn gives me a decent energy boost, and it defintely curbs the appetite. 

Herbal Burn


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Actually, Rob's Herbal Burn is very mild on the stimulant side. Typically I'm a raving lunatic on fat burners, but Herbal Burn gives me a decent energy boost, and it defintely curbs the appetite.
> 
> Herbal Burn



And you're a regular consumer right? not an ironmaglabs employee or promoter ? (hey just checking)


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> And you're a regular consumer right? not an ironmaglabs employee or promoter ? (hey just checking)



Lol, yeah I get no royalties from this at all. 

Wish I did!


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2007)

melting point
dicana


both non stim.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 10, 2007)

nni said:


> melting point
> dicana
> 
> 
> both non stim.



I looked at some Melting point reviews on BN and they were'nt any good  2 star rating..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I looked at some Melting point reviews on BN and they were'nt any good  2 star rating..



I took it with poor results as well.


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> I looked at some Melting point reviews on BN and they were'nt any good  2 star rating..



bn's review system is crap if you ask me. i know for a fact (and i wont start anything or name names) that there are negative reviews from a competitor on one of ds' products. its ok though. there are tons of logs over at bb.com that show overwhelmingly positive reviews. same goes for dicana (thermolife product). mp must have been decent enough for it to be copied by several companies.

the non stim market is a slim one.


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I took it with poor results as well.



sorry you didnt have a positive experience with it.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 10, 2007)

nni said:


> bn's review system is crap if you ask me. i know for a fact (and i wont start anything or name names) that there are negative reviews from a competitor on one of ds' products. its ok though. there are tons of logs over at bb.com that show overwhelmingly positive reviews. same goes for dicana (thermolife product). mp must have been decent enough for it to be copied by several companies.
> 
> the non stim market is a slim one.



Ok Can you show me a link on bb.com so I can read up on the logs.. I kinda agree with BNs rating system being flawed..


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2007)

my "non-biased" opinion is:

LeanFuel Extreme - Enhanced Thermogenic
Herbal Burn - Diet Formula


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 10, 2007)

Prince said:


> my "non-biased" opinion is:
> 
> LeanFuel Extreme - Enhanced Thermogenic
> Herbal Burn - Diet Formula



Rob are you products 100% stimulant free??  'Enhanced Thermogenic' says otherwise


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2007)

oh, now they are not, but they are formulated to not give you the typical feelings of thermogenic supps, i.e. jitters.

we don't make it anymore but BB.com still carries Lean Fuel XP which is close to being stimulant free (it has some Green tea):  Lean Fuel XP


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2007)

green tea will not give you a buzz at all, so you should be good with that. out of respect for prince and his site im not gonna link bb.com, but im sure if you search you can find all kinds of feedback. im sure youll find leanfuel there as well.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 10, 2007)

nni said:


> green tea will not give you a buzz at all, so you should be good with that. out of respect for prince and his site im not gonna link bb.com, but im sure if you search you can find all kinds of feedback. im sure youll find leanfuel there as well.



Prince owns this site??? 

J/kidding..

OK thanks!


----------

